# Disney Infinity, Lego Dimensions, Skylanders Base Emulator - Project D.I.R.E.



## rory2005 (Aug 29, 2021)

Does anyone have the original build using breadboard specs and wiring as pcb is expensive to have custom made here.
or hi res photos of one?


----------



## somethin9 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## rory2005 (Aug 29, 2021)

Appreciated


----------



## Kfkboys (Aug 29, 2021)

rory2005 said:


> Does anyone have the original build using breadboard specs and wiring as pcb is expensive to have custom made here.
> or hi res photos of one?


FYI, 5 Custom PCBs from jlcpcb including shipping is less than $8.00 thats cheaper than the proto board of that exact size  if youre in the USA


----------



## DrAlexander (Aug 30, 2021)

This might help as well.
But yeah, 5 boards from jlcpcb are about 4 EUR shipped to EU.

On a relatively unrelated note, am I allowed to ask if anyone knows where I could get Lego Dimension bin files? (I know nfc-bank is down)


----------



## rory2005 (Aug 30, 2021)

Kfkboys said:


> FYI, 5 Custom PCBs from jlcpcb including shipping is less than $8.00 thats cheaper than the proto board of that exact size  if youre in the USA



Brilliant, Placed an order with them. if anyone in uk is looking for spare board then hit me up.

Another question, I ordered a stm32 bluepill, but seller has contacted me to say its a csk chip, Will this work?


----------



## djpannda (Aug 30, 2021)

I will be willing to pay for a prebuilt one.  @Kfkboys


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 30, 2021)

If only there was a Wii U app that could do this without the hardware.. Maybe the app could bring up a little swapping menu when you hit the TV button?


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Aug 30, 2021)

This is sick! I'd gladly test the device on Switch if you'd like, though I suspect there's someone more local to you that'd also be able to give it a try. Feel free to message me at any rate


----------



## Thejax (Aug 30, 2021)

Is there any way to run this through software? I would love to play these games through dolphin or cemu with these. 
(By software I mean only in software, without making the board)


----------



## DrAlexander (Aug 30, 2021)

Thejax said:


> Is there any way to run this through software? I would love to play these games through dolphin or cemu with these.
> (By software I mean only in software, without making the board)


The games are available on windows and you don't need figures. Everything is unlocked as far as I remember.


----------



## Thejax (Aug 30, 2021)

DrAlexander said:


> The games are available on windows and you don't need figures. Everything is unlocked as far as I remember.


That is for Disney infinity, I mean for skylanders or lego dimensions.


----------



## WG481 (Aug 30, 2021)

Yooo, now we can pirate toys? Awesome.

Seriously, amazing work. That is some gourmet shite right there.


----------



## rory2005 (Aug 30, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Yooo, now we can pirate toys? Awesome.
> 
> Seriously, amazing work. That is some gourmet shite right there.



We were doing this in 2015, Started off with Maxlander writer and encrypted tokens, Then we moved onto miifare 1k cards due to better figure encryption by the game makers, Then obiima came along with the portal emulation.

I was part of a test group for all of this back then.


----------



## znxDomain (Aug 30, 2021)

rory2005 said:


> Brilliant, Placed an order with them. if anyone in uk is looking for spare board then hit me up.
> 
> Another question, I ordered a stm32 bluepill, but seller has contacted me to say its a csk chip, Will this work?


There is a 99% chance it will work, but it's not explicitly tested.  It's a cheap clone of the original STM32 chip.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 30, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> If only there was a Wii U app that could do this without the hardware.. Maybe the app could bring up a little swapping menu when you hit the TV button?



Having custom hardware is kinda neat tho as you can use it on all consoles and bring it to friends places...


----------



## raxadian (Aug 30, 2021)

This is amazing, still I always hated how Jumping was just not a thing in Skylanders save for the 3DS game.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 30, 2021)

This is beyond awesome! Maybe I'll play these games now lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 31, 2021)

I mean this project sounds cool
but it's not 2013 anymore
However, it is cool


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 31, 2021)

woah awesome, now i don't have to spend my life savings to fully enjoy these games


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 31, 2021)

YOOOOOOO

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

this is amazing!!!!
This is literally the last thing I expected to see today, especially on this site. I've said this in the past, but I cannot wait to see where this goes


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 31, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Having custom hardware is kinda neat tho as you can use it on all consoles and bring it to friends places...


True true, I'm just suggesting the software thing as an extra option for people like me who have the Wii U version of Dimensions but can't get their own/make their own little piece of hardware for this.


----------



## Sathya (Aug 31, 2021)

I have beaglebone black from 2015
can i use it for this project?


----------



## DrAlexander (Aug 31, 2021)

Thejax said:


> That is for Disney infinity, I mean for skylanders or lego dimensions.



I don't know about these. I think dimensions needs a hardware device to emulate the pad even on cemu. At least that's what I found from my roaming online.
And since nobody said that I'm not allowed to, does anyone have the figures and vehicle .bin files for lego dinemsions?


----------



## Kfkboys (Aug 31, 2021)

DrAlexander said:


> I don't know about these. I think dimensions needs a hardware device to emulate the pad even on cemu. At least that's what I found from my roaming online.
> And since nobody said that I'm not allowed to, does anyone have the figures and vehicle .bin files for lego dinemsions?


So, afaik, you can use either the original toy pad or the emulator in the original post we released for you to play on cemu with usb passthrough. 
As far as the bins, I know they're copyrighted so I don't think we can link to them at all.
But the algo to make your own is known.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2021)

Never cared for the Skylanders games, too gimmicky with a mish mash type of gameplay.. Though cool to see something like this.


----------



## MadBob (Aug 31, 2021)

Kfkboys said:


> *Project D.I.R.E.*
> 
> We have also seen footage of Disney Infinity being played on a PS5 with a PS4 base.
> ​



To confirm that DI works on the PS5 using the Base and v1, v2, v3 characters. (so there is no reason D.I.R.E. wouldn't work)

My kids have the full set of DI characters (except the 14 infinite/fx ones) and they work using the same base that we have had on the Wii / PS3 / PS4 and now PS5

Only DI v2 or v3 game works (from PS4 disc) as the first is Wii/PS3 only

They are still pissed-off that Disney dumped before v4 came out with the promised cross-world play (i.e. Marvel characters in Star-Wars world etc.), before this they were Disney mad, now if it has a Disney brand they are ... Meh
I would like to see someone reverse engineer the games to allow any character in any world


----------



## _TheGuy_ (Aug 31, 2021)

Who would've thought we'd be reading news regarding the toys to life franchise in 2021. I've still got a couple figures stashed away somewhere but this is pretty cool for console gamers! Younger me would've flipped his shit at that thing


----------



## rory2005 (Aug 31, 2021)

For the guys asking about lego dimensions you need to find ldtageditor, its a apk file for android phones for writing ntag labels for lego dimensions characters. I found this very quickly on good old google.

For anyone asking on usage:-
The app contains everything, but doesn't unlock until you scan a ntag213 tag, once it recognises it it will then allow you to write any character or vehicle to it.

BTW this is not my app, and is totally separate to the dire project requirements, This is just an app i tested for use with a lego dimensions portal using ntag213 tags, The dire project does this too but i personally find it complicated as i remember having to have certain characters in exact positions on the portal to proceed in the game further


----------



## ccfman2004 (Sep 1, 2021)

I can confirm the Switch version of Skylanders does indeed NOT use a portal as the NFC stuff is in one of the Joycons as I have Imaginators for the Switch.


----------



## BigBadBugaboom (Sep 1, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> If only there was a Wii U app that could do this without the hardware.. Maybe the app could bring up a little swapping menu when you hit the TV button?


You mean like Wumiibo for 3DS, if that is possible?? Wumiibo has the same but only for amiibos on 3DS and also enables the option to not need the ir reader for Old 3DS/2DS


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 1, 2021)

BigBadBugaboom said:


> You mean like Wumiibo for 3DS, if that is possible?? Wumiibo has the same but only for amiibos on 3DS and also enables the option to not need the ir reader for Old 3DS/2DS


Yeah! Just like that! Just for Lego Dimensions/Skylanders/Disney Infinity.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2021)

I missed the entire skylanders/lego dimensions/disney infinity party (indeed missed it so bad that someone saying about toys attached to games I am more likely to think GBA stuff like Legendz and Plaston gate), today mostly see bags of them and the readers at car boot sales where I ignore them harder than I do kinect games. Nobody has particularly made the case that the games are all that fun either, or would be fun but for reaching into your wallet.

Still nice to see some hacking work spun up to a usable thing like this. Nice work all involved.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone selling the fully assembled unit without all the fancy plastic? pm me pls


----------



## Kfkboys (Sep 2, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I will be willing to pay for a prebuilt one.  @Kfkboys



While I have received a many requests to build these devices and sell them, i unfortunately will not be  building any more unless for private use.

That being said, your local repair shop and or your local college or university should be able to build these without a problem. You don't need much, the board is laid out with through holes for soldering. And all directions are included in the guide.


----------



## lafleche (Sep 2, 2021)

Probably wait a few months before the Chinese made all-in-one (including all bin files) will surface on Ali


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 2, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Probably wait a few months before the Chinese made all-in-one (including all bin files) will surface on Ali


I wouldn't be surprised if using that one somehow ends up softbricking your Wii/Wii U/Xbone/PS3/4/5.


----------



## lafleche (Sep 2, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if using that one somehow ends up softbricking your Wii/Wii U/Xbone/PS3/4/5.


Why would it? It does not install software on your wii/wiiu/..... and the same could be said when you build this device yourself. 
A lot of % of our gaming and phone stuff is made in China 
So again.... I will wait for some Chinese made allin1 (also because I am absolutely not capable of building this device myself)


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 2, 2021)

Ok so I have a teensy 3.2 kicking around... Is it straight forward even if I'm not using the stm32 or should I just go out and get a 2$ stm32?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 3, 2021)

When is someone gonna reverse engineer an action replay for use with Nintendo Switch. I miss those days


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 3, 2021)

SSG Vegeta said:


> When is someone gonna reverse engineer an action replay for use with Nintendo Switch. I miss those days


That'd be difficult if not impossible to just make a dongle that allows you to instantly use cheats. Just install homebrew on your switch (you might get banned) and just use google to figure out how to use Atmosphere to cheat.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 3, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> That'd be difficult if not impossible to just make a dongle that allows you to instantly use cheats. Just install homebrew on your switch (you might get banned) and just use google to figure out how to use Atmosphere to cheat.



That's just it I don't want to get banned but I have considered making an account to get banned so that I could use cheats.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 3, 2021)

SSG Vegeta said:


> That's just it I don't want to get banned but I have considered making an account to get banned so that I could use cheats.


Well, I'm pretty sure if Nintendo sees that a console is homebrewed, it bans any and all accounts associated with it. I'd just buy another switch just for homebrew/cheats tbh.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 3, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure if Nintendo sees that a console is homebrewed, it bans any and all accounts associated with it. I'd just buy another switch just for homebrew/cheats tbh.



I don't need to buy anymore switch systems. I have two switch lites & an og switch


----------



## Fangal_Airbag (Sep 4, 2021)

Huh this is cool lol


----------



## SMFKRS (Sep 5, 2021)

Can this only be done with a raspberry pi?
No way to do it just as software for PC emulation?


----------



## linuxares (Sep 5, 2021)

SMFKRS said:


> Can this only be done with a raspberry pi?
> No way to do it just as software for PC emulation?


Not until someone does an emulator no.

I don't get why people say "give me software". It's obvious the people would done software already if they knew how to do it. This one works on all as well.


----------



## SMFKRS (Sep 5, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Not until someone does an emulator no.
> 
> I don't get why people say "give me software". It's obvious the people would done software already if they knew how to do it. This one works on all as well.


well I have no experience with soldering so hopefully someone offers prebuilts in the future.


----------



## rory2005 (Sep 7, 2021)

SMFKRS said:


> well I have no experience with soldering so hopefully someone offers prebuilts in the future.



Really easy to learn to solder, Especially at this level, This is very basic soldering. I could possibly build them if you buy the parts


----------



## H4CK3RxDE (Sep 8, 2021)

I can confirm that this works on the ps5, at least with lego dimensions

also, does anyone else living in germany need a pcb, i have 4 lying around



seems like it doesn't work for the wii version of skylanders spyro's adventure on the wiiu, maybe because the portal is wireless on the wii?

EDIT:
PS3 version of skylanders spyro's adventure does work without problems, gonna test skylanders giants ps3 in a few days


----------



## fire10 (Sep 13, 2021)

Be really good if someone is building these. That said could we have links to the correct part required. Many thanks peeps


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2021)

fire10 said:


> Be really good if someone is building these. That said could we have links to the correct part required. Many thanks peeps


From
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9u87thpc42j9a/Release+Package
D.I.R.E._PCB_2021-03-12.zip
/CAMOutputs/Assembly/
DIB.txt


> Partlist exported from C:/Users/Batman/Documents/EAGLE/projects/DisneyInfinityBoard/DIB.sch at 3/12/2021 9:40 AM
> 
> Qty Value    Device    Package   Parts              Description  MF MPN      OC_FARNELL OC_NEWARK POPULARITY
> 5            10-XX     B3F-10XX  S1, S2, S3, S4, S5 OMRON SWITCH    B3F-1000 176432     36M3542   72
> ...


Farnell and Newark are two of the biggest vendors of electronics and those are the numbers they use internally. Sadly maplin have gone else you might have pulled that off from one of those, if you are anywhere near a Rapid electronics (they are mostly in Colchester) you can probably do it there, though looks like no compatible blue pill boards in stock at this point and you don't want to be soldering the standalone chips at this point.

The PDF guide ("D.I.R.E_User_Guide_A06.pdf") also includes a BOM (short for bill of materials, aka parts needed), and various things covering how the PCB is made if you want a custom one of those. 3.1 for the BOM and section 4 the rest.
"stm32 BluePill" is the main brains of the operation. The blue pill number from the manufacturer should be STM32F103C8T6, though stm32 bluepill is probably the better search term in the general internet. The PDF (and a search) notes some vendors/options will not come with headers (the small pins you see in some shots that connect down to the PCB below, or breadboard* maybe if you are going that way) or the headers having been soldered so that pumps the solder pin count from 72 to 124 if it is not. If you are half accomplished at soldering then it is a 5 minute job, if you are new to it then first learn on something else but they deliberately went with through hole approaches which are the easiest option.

Seems it does not have programming onboard (it is actually rare among such devices) so you will need a programmer too (ST-link v2 being the suggested one). Though if you have local friends you are building these with they might chip in for that as you will only need the one for initial programming and updates. If you know some good local electronics types they might also have one in stock as it is a reasonably popular brand. There is also a slightly fancier version (which will do the job if necessary) that allows debugging, however as you are probably not going to be debugging it with the others (or if you are you will be running premade code sent to you) then maybe consider the cheaper ones like pictured in the pdf (they are usually could be mistaken for a fancy USB thumb drive, as opposed to the debugging capable ones which are larger and more oval shaped).

The switches mentioned there are 
B3F-1000 from Omron.
https://uk.farnell.com/omron/b3f-10...-0-98n/dp/176432?ost=36m3542&iscrfnonsku=true
They are just push to make switches (you can see it on the datasheet from the link above), albeit ones the PCB is designed for. If you are skipping the PCB or otherwise really wanted you could use another switch (push to make/ptm is really the most basic switch type available for most things in most grab bags of the things) or just touch wires together/a wire into the relevant hole on your breadboard/veroboard/whatever.

Screen numbers are proving harder to come by. Looks like "Arduino 1.8 Inch 128x160 SPI Serial" with SD card, fairly standard though also not necessarily that available. SD could also be implemented separately as there should be other SPI screens but I don't go there right now
https://www.okystar.com/product-item/1-8-spi-serial-128x160-tft-display-module-for-arduino/ looks to be the display, various listings on ebay as well. Might be worth looking around some of the arduino shops to see if they have it.

Everything else is means to connect it to other things, though as you don't want to be throwing that many wires around if going for the whole thing. Looking at the PCB in the image there (it says it is just double sided so I am assuming there are not hidden layers) the number of connections it wants is fairly minimal and something you could do with lengths of wire (possibly 19 of them but I was only counting on blurry photos rather than looking at the PCB like I would be if I was sensible, not going to be much more than that though if it is higher)
I don't know what PCB prototyping services will run around you for a low volume like this (can probably skip the silkscreen if you wanted and it makes it cheaper, though likely not by much), and you probably don't want to be waiting on shipping from China at this point. Universities or electronics companies might have such a service or be able to add you onto their next run for a fee (most PCBs are quite large and broken down, adding a small bit to otherwise wasted space and gaining them money in the process is great fun for them). Don't know if you could do that on veroboard/stripboard either, or at least not without more wires dangling and if you are not so familiar with electronics then probably not something I would necessarily want to learn on (though not the worst either).

The trouble with most electronics vendors is they have minimum orders else you pay a lot in shipping. If you are doing more than one for friends then this can get it down, personally I can spend millions in such a shop given half a chance but if you are not into electronics then that gets harder.
Prices on the quoted section are also a bit optimistic if my searches just now are anything to go by, though most places with anything in stock were hobbyist things likely looking to make their bit extra, or ebay which is awful at the best of times.

*you would probably have seen a breadboard in school or on various electronics discussions topics. They are small, usually white, boards with a lot of holes in them that people like to prototype electronics with. Might be an option here if you don't want to find a PCB creation service/prototyping service to do your PCB.


----------



## DrAlexander (Sep 14, 2021)

The boards look beautiful. I went with classic green.
jlcpcb.com by the way.

They don't have holes though. Can I use a fine drill or is there another way?


----------



## rory2005 (Sep 14, 2021)

DrAlexander said:


> The boards look beautiful. I went with classic green.
> jlcpcb.com by the way.
> 
> They don't have holes though. Can I use a fine drill or is there another way?


They have messed yours up. Did you upload the full zip file? Mine came today in black


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2021)

DrAlexander said:


> The boards look beautiful. I went with classic green.
> jlcpcb.com by the way.
> 
> They don't have holes though. Can I use a fine drill or is there another way?


Traditionally one uses tungsten carbide drills for PCB drilling. Fortunately unlike big boy tungsten carbide tooling then PCB drills are cheap as so many are made/used/they are so small.

You can get away with basic high speed steel that will be the thing you find in your local hardware shop but it is not good to; PCBs are made of silicon carbide which is basically a type of sandpaper. Your HSS twist drills then get chewed up and spat out, might only do a handful of holes. However they are also cheap and they will at least do a few before they fail .

You might also experience issues with them not doing through plating of the holes. Maybe enough solder will wick up the bottom to ensure good connections on the top but be aware of that one, or flow a bit of solder where there are traces going around on the top layer to ensure you have a connection.

I would also suggest having a drill press (ständerbohrmaschine/säulenbohrmaschine) for this, though as the holes are so small even the basic cheap home drill press thing and a drill in a dremel/rotary tool will be sufficient here (I certainly use one for PCBs despite having full drill presses in the workshop). https://www.hahn-kolb.de/Tischbohrs...019.sku/WuerthGroup-HAHN_KOLB.cgid/de/DE/EUR/ for the sort of thing I am thinking of, though I would not pay that price (see them all the time for way way way less than that on second hand sites).

Not sure what the errors the poster above is referring to other than the lack of a drill pass (common enough to not have/maybe a paid extra for a lot of prototyping services).


----------



## rory2005 (Sep 14, 2021)

[QUOTE="
Not sure what the errors the poster above is referring to other than the lack of a drill pass (common enough to not have/maybe a paid extra for a lot of prototyping services).[/QUOTE]

Hi @FAST6191 , I am referring to the lack of drill holes, As these are in the zip file, I simply dropped the full zip file into there system and it produced the above black PCB, Really am impressed with the quality. BTW that's some very in depth quality advice there, But thats a lot of holes to drill

Total shame @DrAlexander that they turned up like that, Check your order confirmation from them, it should have a picture of how they were finalised, If they show holes then ask them to make again


----------



## DrAlexander (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks both for the feedback.
It's my fault for there are no holes. I didn't include the drill file because I only uploaded the Gerber files, not the whole .zip file.
Oh well. I guess I'll order again. Still less than 4 EUR, shipping included.

This is my first project like this so I'm ok with this. I will know about it next time.


----------



## Kfkboys (Sep 15, 2021)

@DrAlexander
I'm extremely surprised you had that problem.
That zip file is the one originally created for this project...
You should double check wherever you uploaded it that the file was accepted as a drill file and not something else. (I didn't see you had replied before I replied to your reply  Sorry about that)



@rory2005 When I first got these made, I was planning on having 6 holes on the outer edges to fit perfectly into the 3d printed case with a peg or some sort of standoff, but there were still holes there too.... Yours seem to be marked but not cut.


----------



## DrAlexander (Sep 15, 2021)

Kfkboys said:


> @DrAlexander
> I'm extremely surprised you had that problem.
> That zip file is the one originally created for this project...
> You should double check wherever you uploaded it that the file was accepted as a drill file and not something else. (I didn't see you had replied before I replied to your reply  Sorry about that)



Well, I guess it happens... ?
Maybe.
Anyway. Live and learn. 
I'm still waiting for the other parts, so I can wait for another batch of the pcbs.


----------



## lafleche (Sep 15, 2021)

Is there a one stop shop where I can order all the components I need (in Europe)? 
Now I need three or four shops with each their shipping costs. 
Probably will try to build with a breadboard or if someone has a good addres where I can order a custom board.. Appreciate the info.


----------



## znxDomain (Sep 15, 2021)

I'd order them from AliExpress. 
I can't post links yet.

USD$ 3.42 - TZT 1.8 inch TFT LCD Module LCD Screen Module SPI serial 51 drivers 4 IO driver TFT Resolution 128*160 For Arduino - aliexpress com /item/32843115817.html

USD$ 7.29 - STM32F103C8T6 ARM STM32 Minimum System Development Board Blue Pill - with ST-Link V2 Programmer -
aliexpress com /item/32345958001.html

USD$ 0.86 -  6*6*5mm DIP Middle 4pin Buttons - aliexpress com /item/32758621542.html


----------



## Kfkboys (Sep 15, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Is there a one stop shop where I can order all the components I need (in Europe)?
> Now I need three or four shops with each their shipping costs.
> Probably will try to build with a breadboard or if someone has a good addres where I can order a custom board.. Appreciate the info.



I don't know of a one stop shop.... but the company jlcpcb has been the least expensive to purchase 5 custom boards including shipping.


----------



## H4CK3RxDE (Sep 15, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Is there a one stop shop where I can order all the components I need (in Europe)?
> Now I need three or four shops with each their shipping costs.
> Probably will try to build with a breadboard or if someone has a good addres where I can order a custom board.. Appreciate the info.


Try to buy them from Ebay, there should be enough sellers


----------



## rory2005 (Sep 15, 2021)

jlcpcb have done an amazing job with my boards, £3.69 for 5 delivered to the UK. Just make sure you upload the full zip file to them.

I have now fully built one now, and 3d printed the case, If you use the enclosed top, You can use 6 x 6 x 13 tactile buttons and cut the stand off from the underside and they fit perfectly, Then no need for the peg buttons


----------



## lafleche (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks all.. Ordered from Ali... Let see how long it takes. I am in no hurry.
In the meantime I will order the pcbs.
I guess I will have to send the complete zip file named D.I.R.E._PCB_2021-03-12.zip to them


----------



## rory2005 (Sep 15, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Thanks all.. Ordered from Ali... Let see how long it takes. I am in no hurry.
> In the meantime I will order the pcbs.
> I guess I will have to send the complete zip file named D.I.R.E._PCB_2021-03-12.zip to them



PCB Prototype & PCB Fabrication Manufacturer - JLCPCB

Just drop the entire zip file into where it says add gerber files


----------



## lafleche (Sep 28, 2021)

Almost there... All components arrived. 
Unfortunately the screen is missing the 4 pins header so I had to order some (and of course the post and parcel costs triple the actual part costs)...  Other parts already soldered on pcb and STMT32 is programmed (all were firsts for me so to be honest... Damned proud :-)) 
Also found local company who 3d prints a case. 
Now finding the colored pegs.... 

And play some (which almost seems secondary at this point)


----------



## AmyNaga (Sep 29, 2021)

Congrats for the hard work and thanks for sharing. Already order all the parts. I will post pictures when i start the build. Does anyone have the bin files of all skylanders for all games ?

WIP


----------



## H4CK3RxDE (Sep 30, 2021)

H4CK3RxDE said:


> I can confirm that this works on the ps5, at least with lego dimensions
> 
> also, does anyone else living in germany need a pcb, i have 4 lying around
> 
> ...


I can confirm Skylanders Giants on PS3 works too


----------



## AmyNaga (Sep 30, 2021)

Is there a way to play with 2 characters ? I mean 2 players both with emulated characters ?


----------



## lafleche (Sep 30, 2021)

Last part arrived, all working fine with Disney infinity... (have not tried others)
I was wondering... With pcb all is very small.
If I use a breadboard with a stmt32 of course but a larger screen eg a 3.2 inch, is there a way to connect that.  I see one on Ali but that one has 14 plus 4 pins and not 8 plus 4.


Or even better.... Will this also work? (apart from finding out how to connect the 5 buttons of course) 
https://www.joom.com/en/products/5f378f1ed784b201066a894d

(STM32 STM32F103VCT6+3.2" Development Board TFT Touch LCD Module Display Screen Panel Serial Communication Interface)


----------



## lafleche (Oct 1, 2021)

For someone in the Netherlands
I am building two of these so I  have three pcb laying around
Pm me


----------



## Lamhirh (Oct 1, 2021)

^^; Guess I can move my Disney Infinity collection on the shelves.

Can't wait to build that contraption, many thx for this release.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 1, 2021)

Okay... No big deal but I can't get my 1gb (an oldie) SD card to work.  I put it in the SD reader on the back of LCD, put it in USB and start bank editor. 
Select the external memory to format.... Error - 1

Sd card is fine,  with multimeter the continuity from LCD to stm32 checks out. 
Even used 128.raw file and etcher to make a small card... No difference (SD card error - 1)

With internal memory all works fine and there is no need to have all nfcs loaded... But still... Strange. 
Any idea's where to look?


----------



## raxadian (Oct 2, 2021)

The main problem with Skylanders is what you could do with each figure was so freaking limited, no jumping? For real? They could have easily made is a Lost Vikings kind of thing were you needed at least three types of characters to clear the levels but instead they went stupid.



lafleche said:


> Okay... No big deal but I can't get my 1gb (an oldie) SD card to work.  I put it in the SD reader on the back of LCD, put it in USB and start bank editor.
> Select the external memory to format.... Error - 1
> 
> Sd card is fine,  with multimeter the continuity from LCD to stm32 checks out.
> ...



SD card needs to be in fat32 format.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 2, 2021)

SD card is in fat32, even tried a micro SD with adapter, used the 128.raw file on both... To no avail.
My build is working with internal so no big deal.
Could be my soldering skills (was my first solder job ever but continuity checks out on all levels), could be a faulty SD reader.
Building a 2nd one when parts arrive... See what happens then

edit: (a few weeks later) tried the sd card again with my first build. I thought 'let''s push the sd card slightly harder" and the I felt a 'click'. Well I feel stupid now because the SD card works just fine. I was just not pushing the SD card deep enough in the slot.
On a positive note: my soldering skills are obviously good enough


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 20, 2021)

I have bought this 1.8" inch TFT LCD Display module ST7735S by mistake.. now i see that is not the same one that is in the build. Can please someone tell me is i can use this one, and how to connect it to the stm32 ?

Thanks


----------



## lafleche (Oct 20, 2021)

To avoid disappointment I would take my loss and order a good screen from Ali for 3 to 5 euro. 
Or else compare the pin layout from one on Ali and connect the corresponding pins... Perhaps will work, perhaps not (the SD card pins are as far as I can see identical)


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 21, 2021)

I have bought this one from Alixpress and cost me 6 euros. I've tried to compare the layout but there are some port names on the project display that dont exist in this one like "A0" and "led"


----------



## lafleche (Oct 21, 2021)

http://www.lcdwiki.com/1.8inch_Arduino_SPI_Module_ST7735S_SKU:MAR1801
Perhaps above link will help?


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 21, 2021)

lafleche said:


> 1.8inch_Arduino_SPI_Module_ST7735S_SKU:MAR1801
> Perhaps above link will help?




Thanks !

After some research i connect the pins this way:


Display used in this tutorial:                                              My display that is in post #78

                  VCC ------------------------------------------------------------------------- VCC
                  GND ------------------------------------------------------------------------ GND
                  CS ---------------------------------------------------------------------------  CS
                  RESET ----------------------------------------------------------------------  RST
                  A0  --------------------------------------------------------------------------  RS
                  SDA ------------------------------------------------------------------------- SDA
                  SCK ------------------------------------------------------------------------- CLK
                  LED --------------------------------------------------------------------------  Did not connect this one

This was the result:



But now i have another problem LOL



Problem solved.. Changed the usb cable for a better one..


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 21, 2021)

worked 99% !!!!

I have a video of the "contraption" working and works great ! I cannot upload the video here because the size is to big and i cant post URL's also. I still cannot manage to use the SD card.. Anyone get to this part already ?


----------



## lafleche (Oct 21, 2021)

AmyNaga said:


> worked 99% !!!!
> 
> I have a video of the "contraption" working and works great ! I cannot upload the video here because the size is to big and i cant post URL's also. I still cannot manage to use the SD card.. Anyone get to this part already ?



If you connected the sd-card pins (4 of them) it should work.
- Only 2GB or less works (or force a larger card to become a 128MB with the 128.raw file)
- push the sd card in reader until you feel a click (that was my issue: sd card did not work until I pushed sd-card harder in slot)
- What error do you get?


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 21, 2021)

lafleche said:


> If you connected the sd-card pins (4 of them) it should work.
> - Only 2GB or less works (or force a larger card to become a 128MB with the 128.raw file)
> - push the sd card in reader until you feel a click (that was my issue: sd card did not work until I pushed sd-card harder in slot)
> - What error do you get?



I'm using a 8GB. Inputs/Outputs of the sd card were connected wrong. All working now. 400 Skylanders in database :-D


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 21, 2021)

Is there any way to get a image of the skylander in the lcd/tft screen while we are chosing ?


----------



## Kfkboys (Oct 26, 2021)

AmyNaga said:


> Is there any way to get a image of the skylander in the lcd/tft screen while we are chosing ?


Unfortunately not with this project. 
I know there are other projects that exist and you can select such things, but for this project, it was never designed to do that on this device.


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 26, 2021)

Kfkboys said:


> Unfortunately not with this project.
> I know there are other projects that exist and you can select such things, but for this project, it was never designed to do that on this device.



Do you know where can i find such a thing ? tks


----------



## Shadowgale (Oct 30, 2021)

Trying on a ps5 with infinity 3.0. The base isn’t recognized. When plugged in to the computer it looks like a bunch of random data in the USB descriptor. Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## lafleche (Oct 31, 2021)

Shadowgale said:


> Trying on a ps5 with infinity 3.0. The base isn’t recognized. When plugged in to the computer it looks like a bunch of random data in the USB descriptor. Anyone else seeing that?


Just connected my build to pc and it just registers as a normal USB device... I do not see some weird data. 
Connected with pc (Lego dimensions on cemu) and to wiiu (tried with Disney infinity and Disney infinity 3.0) and it works great. 
Perhaps try on cemu with Lego dimensions (infinity does not work on cemu).. Just connect it and see if it registers then???? (not a quick solution but you have to start somewhere to find what is wrong). 
- You could add some characters to your build to start with? 
- you did start your build in disney infinity mode? (not by accident pushed a button while connecting and it is running in dimensions or skylanders mode? Or changed the default)


----------



## elijah067 (Nov 9, 2021)

Does this work with Skylanders: Trap Team game? I think when you trap a monster in the game, it writes the trapped monster on to the nfc card. Is this also applicable for this device? Thanks.


----------



## AmyNaga (Nov 11, 2021)

elijah067 said:


> Does this work with Skylanders: Trap Team game? I think when you trap a monster in the game, it writes the trapped monster on to the nfc card. Is this also applicable for this device? Thanks.



Yes. You have three slots to choose which item you want to place. You have several options: Just one character, two characters, or even a magic item or a trap


----------



## Shadowgale (Nov 19, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Just connected my build to pc and it just registers as a normal USB device... I do not see some weird data.
> Connected with pc (Lego dimensions on cemu) and to wiiu (tried with Disney infinity and Disney infinity 3.0) and it works great.
> Perhaps try on cemu with Lego dimensions (infinity does not work on cemu).. Just connect it and see if it registers then???? (not a quick solution but you have to start somewhere to find what is wrong).
> - You could add some characters to your build to start with?
> - you did start your build in disney infinity mode? (not by accident pushed a button while connecting and it is running in dimensions or skylanders mode? Or changed the default)


Sorry for the late reply! I definitely started it in default mode (infinity). I tried infinity 2.0 on cemu (only toys to life rom I had readily available) it recognized the portal but kept crashing.

I’ll need to source dimensions and try that in cemu.


----------



## lafleche (Nov 19, 2021)

Can tell you that my second build was a big failure. 
Stm did not get recognized and also fails. 
My first build has a stm32 with 128kb internal, the second has 64kb (which is normal I think)... Ordered a stm32 again from same reseller as first one and see what happens then. 
Don't know but I guess stm32 are manufactured all over the place and are not equal


----------



## AmyNaga (Nov 19, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Can tell you that my second build was a big failure.
> Stm did not get recognized and also fails.
> My first build has a stm32 with 128kb internal, the second has 64kb (which is normal I think)... Ordered a stm32 again from same reseller as first one and see what happens then.
> Don't know but I guess stm32 are manufactured all over the place and are not equal



You need to look closely to the chip and see the model. there are 2 versions. STM32F103C*8T6* and STM32F103C*6T6*
The one that ends in *6T6* dont work on this project it need to be the STM32F103C*8T6

The flash of C6T6 is 32K, and the flash of C8T6 is 64K*


----------



## lafleche (Nov 20, 2021)

AmyNaga said:


> You need to look closely to the chip and see the model. there are 2 versions. STM32F103C*8T6* and STM32F103C*6T6*
> The one that ends in *6T6* dont work on this project it need to be the STM32F103C*8T6
> 
> The flash of C6T6 is 32K, and the flash of C8T6 is 64K*


Yes I know... But my first c8t6 has 128k and the 2nd 64k.
I googled it and it does seem to happen now and then.. So not all stm32 c8t6 are build the same (or even by same factory???)
What I do know is that my 2nd is not recognized as usb device (even after flashing the firmware from this post... So I can flash it with the 4 pin connector but the after restart it stays on red light and connected to USB the pc complains  about not recognizing it)


----------



## Kfkboys (Nov 20, 2021)

lafleche said:


> Yes I know... But my first c8t6 has 128k and the 2nd 64k.
> I googled it and it does seem to happen now and then.. So not all stm32 c8t6 are build the same (or even by same factory???)
> What I do know is that my 2nd is not recognized as usb device (even after flashing the firmware from this post... So I can flash it with the 4 pin connector but the after restart it stays on red light and connected to USB the pc complains  about not recognizing it)


This is an interesting development... I've built 5 of these and never once noticed there was an issue other than soldering... however, 2 of mine after restart stay on red light and I have to wait about 10-20 seconds before it recognizes in the bank editor.

I'll have to investigate how this all works later...

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bluecase369 (Dec 30, 2021)

Kfkboys and everyone else involved, thanks alot!
This is exactly what I was looking for as its way too easy for the kids to misplace the characters.

By any chance is the source code available or is the code setup for the stm32 to accept commands over a serial link?
I just started playing with the new ps4 exploit and I'm hosting it on an esp8266(ps4 server 900u by stooged).
Anyways it would be extremely trivial to use an esp8266 to host a webpage that could be loaded on a computer or phone(and contains pictures, stats, etc) and remotely control the blue pill from there instead of using the buttons.
I'm pretty competent with Arduino, html and scripting overall and confident I could pull it off if I had access to the code (or the serial commands available).
However usb emulation is a bit over my head (unless its straight hid emulation, etc).

Would be sort of a cross between skylanders-gui-tool and Lego Dimensions ToyPad emulator however by using this project to emulate the tags, it would support all three games.
Given how small the bin files are, sending then over the serial connection should be quick enough that there would be no perceivable delay.
This would also remove the need for the screen and buttons and basically only need 4 wires (with a shift leveler in between).


----------



## lafleche (Dec 30, 2021)

No solution for skylanders and Infinity but for LEGO Dimensions there is -in my opinion- a better solution.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/lego-dimensions-toypad-emulator.601063/

Connect it to ps4 usb, wait until started and use tablet to place and move characters/vehicles with browser on tablet/mobile/laptop.


----------



## bluecase369 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks lafleche, I saw that project and Id be going that route if I only had Lego Dimensions. Though I also have Skylanders so a single solution is much more appealing.
Just to clarify, I'm all for prebuilt solutions if one is already around however my post was more about greatly simplying the work of making a serial to usb emulation bridge. I'll happily make the required changes and build the rest of what is required.
I don't expect anyone to do all this extra work for something I want , just trying to reduce cmplexity of what I want to do as honestly I probably wouldnt bother if I had to go through reverse engineering the USB protocol myself(I did see the proxmark thread).


----------



## lafleche (Dec 30, 2021)

If you ever find out how to accomplish something like a web interface for this project please share... This project is an amazing piece of work and works great. 
The small buttons are however sometimes a pain and a webinterface would be appreciated.


----------



## sapin06 (Jan 11, 2022)

Can someone help me i've finished it, he's detected in disney infinty but i cant selecte anything do you think it's due to bad soldering?



-


----------



## lafleche (Jan 11, 2022)

I assume that you put some bin files on SD card with the bank editor software?


----------



## sapin06 (Jan 11, 2022)

lafleche said:


> I assume that you put some bin files on SD card with the bank editor software?


yes i've put all 322 disney infinty bin file with the bank editor


----------



## sapin06 (Jan 11, 2022)

sapin06 said:


> Can someone help me i've finished it, he's detected in disney infinty but i cant selecte anything do you think it's due to bad soldering?View attachment 293272View attachment 293273-


i try to change the button but it dosent change anything


----------



## lafleche (Jan 12, 2022)

soldering looks fine...... (looks the same for me).
So when you push button 3 you can not 'browse' through all your characters (bin files) at all?
and you are positive that when you connect your device to bankeditor and load the Inifinity bank that all your characters are there?
Try to remove sd card and put a few on internal memory (do not forget to save your 'bank')

good luck


----------



## sapin06 (Jan 12, 2022)

lafleche said:


> soldering looks fine...... (looks the same for me).
> So when you push button 3 you can not 'browse' through all your characters (bin files) at all?
> and you are positive that when you connect your device to bankeditor and load the Inifinity bank that all your characters are there?
> Try to remove sd card and put a few on internal memory (do not forget to save your 'bank')
> ...


i've put around 30 figure in the internal mem but that doesn't change anything


----------



## lafleche (Jan 12, 2022)

Do you have some device to measure continuity? are butons shorting or malfunctioning? Can not think of anything else. Your stmt seems to be working and so is your screen. You can even put bin's on your device so usb is fine.
Does button 5 work for instance (settings)?


----------



## sapin06 (Jan 12, 2022)

lafleche said:


> Do you have some device to measure continuity? are butons shorting or malfunctioning? Can not think of anything else. Your stmt seems to be working and so is your screen. You can even put bin's on your device so usb is fine.
> Does button 5 work for instance (settings)?


OK so i recheck everysolder of the stm32 and apparetly it was the problem


but now i have another problem  i got every skylanders .dump but i don't know how to convert them to bin file, there's also skyreader-gui that generate bin file but that doesn't work either
Edit: ok that's just me who doesn't know how to read a manual


----------



## Davjo (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello, I am new on this forum, and am trying to build this contraption. I have downloaded the PDF guide, but have gotten confused in part 6 and would like some clarification if anyone can please help. It states:

6.1. ST-LINK
Step 6.1 - Download and install the "STM32 ST-LINK Utility" software.
Step 6.2 - Download the "stlink_flash_firmware.bat" file.
Step 6.3 - Unplug the USB cable from the STM32 board.
Step 6.4 - Connect the ST-LINK adapter to the STM32 board (see Figure 14).
Step 6.5 - Connect the ST-LINK USB adapter to your PC.
Step 6.6 - Download and extract a compatible firmware (included in the zip).
Step 6.7 - Drag the firmware .bin file and drop it on the "stlink_flash_firmware.bat" (see Figure 15)

My first question is at 6.1. Which version of the STM32 ST-LINK Utility? I've been to ST's website and there are several versions including a new STM 32 Cube  Programmer that has an exe file to run the utility. (the other versions don't seem to have that). Also, when do I actually use this utility?

The next question is at 6.6. What zip file are they talking about? Where do I download this compatible firmware  from? Is it from the Mediafire link, or do I use the St-Link Utility?

What I was able to do was drop the "unlocked-firmware.bin" from the Mediafire download onto  "stlink_flash_firmware.bat" (also from the Mediafire link) and got the command line reaction like Figure 15 in the PDF. It ran the terminal program to 100%  programming complete, but I never actually used the ST-Link Utility to do anything except install drivers for the ST-LINK V2 Programmer.

One last question is does this all have to be done after connecting the STM32 to the PCB, or can it be done prior to soldering it in place to the board? Right now I am waiting for my boards to arrive, but already have everything else. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 23, 2022)

Davjo said:


> Hello, I am new on this forum, and am trying to build this contraption. I have downloaded the PDF guide, but have gotten confused in part 6 and would like some clarification if anyone can please help. It states:
> 
> 6.1. ST-LINK
> Step 6.1 - Download and install the "STM32 ST-LINK Utility" software.
> ...


You need to use the programmer... Did u buy the programmer to be able to program the STM32?


----------



## Davjo (Jan 23, 2022)

White_Raven_X said:


> You need to use the programmer... Did u buy the programmer to be able to program the STM32?


Thanks for responding. Yes, I bought the programmer. It has a USB type A on one end and a 10 pin connector on the other. I connected the 4 pins on the programmer to the stm32 as shown in figure 14 of the PDF, and I plugged the USB end into my computer. The next step is one of the ones I have a question about. It says to, "Download and extract a compatible firmware (included in the zip)." Do you know what firmware they are talking about? Do we download it from the Mediafire link, do I use the St-Link Utility and upgrade the firmware, or do I get the firmware from some other place?
Which version of the ST-Link Utility software do you recommend, which one did you use?


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 24, 2022)

Davjo said:


> Thanks for responding. Yes, I bought the programmer. It has a USB type A on one end and a 10 pin connector on the other. I connected the 4 pins on the programmer to the stm32 as shown in figure 14 of the PDF, and I plugged the USB end into my computer. The next step is one of the ones I have a question about. It says to, "Download and extract a compatible firmware (included in the zip)." Do you know what firmware they are talking about? Do we download it from the Mediafire link, do I use the St-Link Utility and upgrade the firmware, or do I get the firmware from some other place?
> Which version of the ST-Link Utility software do you recommend, which one did you use?


I actually haven't built it yet. Try contacting OP. He usually responds.


----------



## lafleche (Jan 24, 2022)

It is really not THAT difficult
Download ST Utility (https://www.st.com/en/development-tools/stsw-link004.html)
Download the bat file and unlocked-firmware.bin from this thread (first post) and put in same folder as utility
connect STM32 with programmer cable to pc (make sure your programmer cable matches the connection)
now 'drag' firmware.bin onto bat file and see the magic happening.

You would only do this 1 time. After that you can store away the programmer cable.
Yes you can do this before soldering and you can even check with bankeditor (also from mediafire link) if you can put a character on the internal memory (disconnect programmer and connect with usb-cable on other side of board to pc)


----------



## Sambuka06 (Jan 27, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can get a D.I.R.E. PCB or maybe a ready to use D.I.R.E. modul?


----------



## sapin06 (Jan 27, 2022)

Sambuka06 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a D.I.R.E. PCB or maybe a ready to use D.I.R.E. modul?


on jlcpcb or pcbway for exemple, you have to upload the gerber file (D.I.R.E._PCB_2021-03-12.zip) on the websites, order it and normally you should be fine


----------



## tommaloney (Jan 27, 2022)

Very interested in seeing if there is a reseller for this, I don't have the skills to build one but would love to have a working one. 
Willing to pay a far price.

Thanks


----------



## Thejax (Jan 27, 2022)

As a very stupid question, there would be no way to run a almost virtual arduino setup for this? That emulators could see?


----------



## lafleche (Jan 28, 2022)

tommaloney said:


> Very interested in seeing if there is a reseller for this, I don't have the skills to build one but would love to have a working one.
> Willing to pay a far price.
> 
> Thanks


I thought I missed the skills also but when you order a print at jlcpcb the througholes soldering is really a piece of cake.
You get 5 pcbs (is minimum) and practice on one of them with for example the pushbuttons (order a few more)... You will find it easy enough.. Also Look at some YouTube videos... This was my first soldering project ever. 

I did find the assembly and programming 90% of the fun. Since I built these (2 of them) I only played a few times.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jan 28, 2022)

this is great! Has any progress been made to get this to work on Xbox one / XSX? I’d be all over this!


----------



## Khahid (Feb 1, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can get the characters binaries?


----------



## Sambuka06 (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes, it works. Now i´m waiting for the PCB´s...


----------



## Sambuka06 (Feb 6, 2022)

I have finished the databases with the bank editor, I'm curious


----------



## cirruspaxton (Feb 7, 2022)

This looks really cool!  Thank you for your work.


----------



## Sambuka06 (Feb 15, 2022)

... works like a charm


----------



## Khahid (Feb 18, 2022)

mine not working lcd all white


----------



## tommaloney (Feb 18, 2022)

I ordered mine about 3 weeks or so ago. still a month away...lol

I also have been looking into making my own case.  when I get it put together and working great ill post pictures


----------



## lafleche (Feb 20, 2022)

Khahid said:


> mine not working lcd all white


- are you sure you programmed stmt32 correctly? 
- when you connect your device with USB to pc, does it get recognized? 
- can you put a character on you device? 
- if above answered positive:  reflow all your connections 

Good luck


----------



## Khahid (Feb 20, 2022)

lafleche said:


> - are you sure you programmed stmt32 correctly?
> - when you connect your device with USB to pc, does it get recognized?
> - can you put a character on you device?
> - if above answered positive:  reflow all your connections
> ...


1 Yes with stmlink
2 Yes computer beep (stmlink and usb)
3- Bank editor give error
4- Rechecking for 2nd time

maybe found.... SMT internal size is diferent of "printed on pcb"












now need buy more componentes to confirm....


----------



## lafleche (Feb 20, 2022)

The fact that your device reports 128kbytes should not be an issue. 
I have two builds, one 64kbytes stmt32 and one 128kbytes stmt32 and both are working fine. 
But that you can not add a character at all is already strange.. 

I had a third build which I couldn't get to work either but that one gave an error while connecting to pc (device not recognized) and also white screen. 
It could be programmed with stmlink cable but USB was not working. 

Hope you can get it working


----------



## Khahid (Feb 20, 2022)

lafleche said:


> The fact that your device reports 128kbytes should not be an issue.
> I have two builds, one 64kbytes stmt32 and one 128kbytes stmt32 and both are working fine.
> But that you can not add a character at all is already strange..
> 
> ...


worse than I've ever tried 
1- Swapping sd didn't work 
2- multimeter at all points -> all ok 
3- Resolder -> ok 
4- another usb cable, did not work 

the components I bought both the stm32f103c8t6 and the lcd from the aliexpress link from the previous pages, maybe I was unlucky and one of them is defective? JLCPCB's pcb's are right I checked it with a multimeter before starting to assemble...


----------



## lafleche (Feb 20, 2022)

Khahid said:


> worse than I've ever tried
> 1- Swapping sd didn't work
> 2- multimeter at all points -> all ok
> 3- Resolder -> ok
> ...


Can you add a character to internal memory? 
Did you push SD card all the way through? 
My first build also had issue with SD card... So I thought.. Until I pushed slightly harder on sd card and felt it moving... 
Does not help with your white screen though


----------



## Khahid (Feb 20, 2022)

lafleche said:


> Can you add a character to internal memory?
> Did you push SD card all the way through?
> My first build also had issue with SD card... So I thought.. Until I pushed slightly harder on sd card and felt it moving...
> Does not help with your white screen though



yes the card is until the end... in the internal memory give error, apparently my binaries need to convert?






could you show me how it recognizes it in the windows device manager? I believe mine is not showing up... but I can format the "internal memory"


----------



## lafleche (Feb 22, 2022)

I see that my device is under 'Human Interface Devices' as a USB Input Device
Driver is the standard Microsoft one nothing special.


----------



## Sambuka06 (Feb 22, 2022)

... please move the blue sliders from internal mem to the rignt and format again. your formated space is zero for each bank.


----------



## Khahid (Feb 22, 2022)

Sambuka06 said:


> ... please move the blue sliders from internal mem to the rignt and format again. your formated space is zero for each bank.


thanks







now need wait  the components for 2nd try...


----------



## user29534 (Feb 23, 2022)

Long time lurker here. I've  been following this emulator since the days before the bank closed and am excited to see this. Does anyone have an extra DIRE PCB board that they are interested in parting with? I checked out the jlcpcb website and they want $19 for shipping roughly. Thought I'd check and see if someone wants to part with one. 

Additionally, I have looked through this thread and saw the LCDs people were buying from ALI with no 4 pin header. Is there one on Ali that someone found that has the 4 pin header soldered already? I didn't find one but I'm just double checking. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## D3ADx (Feb 24, 2022)

user29534 said:


> Long time lurker here. I've  been following this emulator since the days before the bank closed and am excited to see this. Does anyone have an extra DIRE PCB board that they are interested in parting with? I checked out the jlcpcb website and they want $19 for shipping roughly. Thought I'd check and see if someone wants to part with one.
> 
> Additionally, I have looked through this thread and saw the LCDs people were buying from ALI with no 4 pin header. Is there one on Ali that someone found that has the 4 pin header soldered already? I didn't find one but I'm just double checking. Any info is appreciated.


Yeah  i got a few spare D.I.R.E boards. 4 to be exact. I have no problem parting with one of them as I only need 1. Do you have discord so we can talk about this more?


----------



## D3ADx (Feb 24, 2022)

Need a little help with something. So i am not fully sure how to put a bin file onto the bank editor. I've tried quite abit and the only message i get back is a "wrong file" error as seen in the screenshot. im trying to put a lego dimensions dump on there hence the lego dimensions bank loaded. I have formatted the device and have available slots to put dumps there but everything i try is not working
EDIT: got it. for those wondering, you click 'append' I feel really stupid right now...


----------



## Sambuka06 (Feb 26, 2022)

On the WiiU console it runs perfectly without errors. 
Unfortunately, the PCB is not recognized in the CEMU on PC. 

Does anyone have an idea or a solution?


----------



## XDel (Feb 26, 2022)

I've never played those games, but this is cool!


----------



## sapin06 (Feb 26, 2022)

Sambuka06 said:


> On the WiiU console it runs perfectly without errors.
> Unfortunately, the PCB is not recognized in the CEMU on PC.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea or a solution?


 do the same thing as the tutorial with the portal emulator, the portal emulator should appear like this in zadig


----------



## Sambuka06 (Feb 27, 2022)

*@sapin06:  Thank you for the video instructions. *​
*I had already switched the device in Zadig, but hadn't switched the driver in the device manager.

It's working now, thanks a lot... now I can save the Skylands Universe :-)


EDIT: ... however, this solution does not work for Disney Infinity. The portal is not recognized in CEMU :-(*


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 27, 2022)

I really wish this was sold like the amiiqo because this still looks like a whole lot of work I don't wanna do. lol


----------



## sapin06 (Feb 28, 2022)

Sambuka06 said:


> *@sapin06:  Thank you for the video instructions. *​
> *I had already switched the device in Zadig, but hadn't switched the driver in the device manager.
> 
> It's working now, thanks a lot... now I can save the Skylands Universe :-)
> ...


disney infity doesnt work on cemu right now


----------



## tommaloney (Mar 5, 2022)

Guys, I have ordered the parts, and I have the PCB (X5) in hand and I think it says 100 buttons...lol. If anyone want to cut the cost even more I am willing to ship them directly to you. So all you need is the controller and the screen.
My order is suppose to be here around April 5.

Let me know


----------



## tommaloney (Mar 8, 2022)

Guys, I have just received my screen and I am a bit concerned. the left side has pins and lines up perfect put the right side don't but looks like it should.
do I connect them with wires instead?

Please help


----------



## Sambuka06 (Mar 9, 2022)

... I found pressing the left/right button very annoying when there are many files
on the memory card and I had an idea -> an encoder to select the bin files 

Unfortunately the D.I.R.E code is not open to integrate a rotary encoder directly.
I took a small Arduino ATtiny85, used it to detect the direction of rotation and give
an impulse to the left or right button input A0/A1 of the STM32.

Not perfect yet, but it works. I'm trying to improve the ATiny code a little bit.


----------



## tommaloney (Mar 9, 2022)

what am I doing wrong I get error code one in the bank editor

ok my bad never had the card in all the way

can I get help with the bank editor.....keeps on saying wrong file

thanks guy for the pm.....all good now


----------



## Sambuka06 (Mar 10, 2022)

@tommaloney 

... did you first format the internal/external memory and loaded a created bank?
you must first prepare the memory with the bank editor to import bin files.


----------



## tommaloney (Mar 10, 2022)

ya I got everything to work,
what I was doing wrong was when I was formatting I did not move the sliders


----------



## 2knuckels (Mar 25, 2022)

super nice project. Has anybody a hint for me how to search for bank files-> DI is quite easy but the others are hard to find since the online bank is closed since a year

OR 

is there a tutorial to read figures and save the rfid data to bin. (As I have the figures, but have no clue how to create bins from them)


----------



## Krypt0896 (Apr 14, 2022)

:/


----------



## Krypt0896 (Apr 14, 2022)

AmyNaga said:


> Thanks !
> 
> After some research i connect the pins this way:
> 
> ...


Ive built the prototype on the breadboard whilst i wait for the printed boards, (ive got spares if anyone needs any UK) but cant seem to get the button to go left to work. do you  have a better picture of the top button would you ? also if anyone is in need of all the files for the 3 games in BIN format let me know  (also includes the 5 imaginators variants orange chain,pink barbella etc that arnt on the standard sky zip files)


----------



## obiima (Jul 26, 2022)

lafleche said:


> If you ever find out how to accomplish something like a web interface for this project please share... This project is an amazing piece of work and works great.
> The small buttons are however sometimes a pain and a webinterface would be appreciated.



Someone did just that. IIRC then he used a D1 mini to communicate via UART with the firmware. I think that the project was on his github or something.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 27, 2022)

WHOA! LEGO Dimensions? I'd definitely look into this; how come I missed this?


----------



## znxDomain (Aug 9, 2022)

@obiima I hope you see this project as flattery, we appreciate what you have developed.  

I would appreciate if you DM me (your privacy settings won't let me DM you), I want to ask a few questions.


----------



## zantzue (Aug 22, 2022)

I've just realized I ordered STM32F103C6T6. Is that the one I need or should I order STM32F103C8T6 instead?
Edit: I found this. Color: STM32F103C8T6 Weld (the 4th one). That is the proper one, isn't it?


----------



## lafleche (Aug 23, 2022)

zantzue said:


> I've just realized I ordered STM32F103C6T6. Is that the one I need or should I order STM32F103C8T6 instead?
> Edit: I found this. Color: STM32F103C8T6 Weld (the 4th one). That is the proper one, isn't it?


You need the 8T6 .. that one has the needed 64kbyte memory. 
The 6T6 is to small with only 32kbytes and the software does not fit (had the same issue but that was because the ali-express seller was very unclear, mentioned only 8T6 in ad-banner/heading but was selling both so I picked the wrong one... then try to get aliexpress so far to admit that the seller was misleading customers .....)


----------



## zantzue (Aug 23, 2022)

lafleche said:


> You need the 8T6 .. that one has the needed 64kbyte memory.
> The 6T6 is to small with only 32kbytes and the software does not fit (had the same issue but that was because the ali-express seller was very unclear, mentioned only 8T6 in ad-banner/heading but was selling both so I picked the wrong one... then try to get aliexpress so far to admit that the seller was misleading customers .....)


I do much appreciate your answer. Thanks, lafleche. An 8T6 is on its way now. Well, I ordered two an another display. I'll try to assemble a couple of bases.


----------



## luckypeic (Aug 23, 2022)

zantzue said:


> I've just realized I ordered STM32F103C6T6. Is that the one I need or should I order STM32F103C8T6 instead?
> Edit: I found this. Color: STM32F103C8T6 Weld (the 4th one). That is the proper one, isn't it?


As person above me already said, STM32F103C6T6 lacks enough flash memory for firmware to fit onto it, get STM32F103C8T6 but be careful as some sellers do indeed sell you the wrong one.


----------



## zantzue (Sep 5, 2022)

lafleche said:


> It is really not THAT difficult
> Download ST Utility (https://www.st.com/en/development-tools/stsw-link004.html)
> Download the bat file and unlocked-firmware.bin from this thread (first post) and put in same folder as utility
> connect STM32 with programmer cable to pc (make sure your programmer cable matches the connection)
> ...


I followed the steps above but the "magic" doesn't happen. The .bat file appears as a text document on my PC. Do I have to change the program I want to open it with? In order to open it by a command promt or something I mean. By the way, I copied the .bat and unlocked-firmware.bin files in this path: C: Program files (x86)>STMicroelectronics>STM32 ST-LINK Utility> ST-LINK Utility. Inside that folder there is a couple of folders, .dll files and some stuff.

Edit: I can't drag firmware.bin onto bat file. When I hover it I don't see a "+" symbol and when I release the mouse button I don't think I'm really dropping it into the other file.


----------



## lafleche (Sep 5, 2022)

zantzue said:


> I followed the steps above but the "magic" doesn't happen. The .bat file appears as a text document on my PC. Do I have to change the program I want to open it with? In order to open it by a command promt or something I mean. By the way, I copied the .bat and unlocked-firmware.bin files in this path: C: Program files (x86)>STMicroelectronics>STM32 ST-LINK Utility> ST-LINK Utility. Inside that folder there is a couple of folders, .dll files and some stuff.
> 
> Edit: I can't drag firmware.bin onto bat file. When I hover it I don't see a "+" symbol and when I release the mouse button I don't think I'm really dropping it into the other file.


A bat file is indeed a text file with a set of instructions.. You should be to execute it just by clicking on it... If that does not work or happen something is seriously wrong but of course I am not clairvoyant. Try opening a command or power shell prompt and start the bat file and see what happens.


----------



## zantzue (Sep 5, 2022)

When I click on it it just opens note pad. If I open cmd and type "start stlink_flash_firmware.bat.txt" it also opens note pad. I'm stuck.

Edit: Solved! At first I couldn't change the file extension from .txt to .bat but I finally made it and after that I could flash the firmware.

Edit 2: I formatted both internal and external flash memories but I can't load any banks. I can't select a partition as I see no partition. OK, I had to move the sliders... facepalm.

Edit 3: I'm playing DI1 and the emulator works. Thanks to everyone!
Edit 4: I mounted another emulator. Now I have two 
Edit 5: I have all the LEGO Dimensions characters and vehicles and I want to dump them as I can't find the .bin files online but I don't know how. OK I finally figured out how to dump the figures and create proper bin files. I tested them in game and they work.
This is my little boy:


----------



## luckypeic (Sep 19, 2022)

zantzue said:


> When I click on it it just opens note pad. If I open cmd and type "start stlink_flash_firmware.bat.txt" it also opens note pad. I'm stuck.
> 
> Edit: Solved! At first I couldn't change the file extension from .txt to .bat but I finally made it and after that I could flash the firmware.
> 
> ...


Thats a cool Lego case you made for it


----------



## ll3macorn (Sep 26, 2022)

on the 360, if you have a rgh someone has developed custom firmware to bypass the usb check for controllers, ived tried it with custom guitar hero controllers and it works pretty well


----------



## ll3macorn (Sep 26, 2022)

on the 360, if you have a rgh someone has developed custom firmware to bypass the usb check for controllers, ived tried it with custom guitar hero controllon the 360, if you have a rgh someone has developed custom firmware to bypass the usb check for controllers, ived tried it with custom guitar hero controllers and it works pretty well
ers and it works pretty well UsbdSecPatch on github


----------



## Silverto (Sep 27, 2022)

anyone tried to emulate unreleased imaginators?


----------



## Kfkboys (Sep 27, 2022)

Silverto said:


> anyone tried to emulate unreleased imaginators?


This will only work with a bin dump from the original character. If ANY of the unreleased imaginators had valid files built into their own NFC tags, then yes, it would be able to be emulated.


----------



## Kfkboys (Sep 27, 2022)

ll3macorn said:


> on the 360, if you have a rgh someone has developed custom firmware to bypass the usb check for controllers, ived tried it with custom guitar hero controllon the 360, if you have a rgh someone has developed custom firmware to bypass the usb check for controllers, ived tried it with custom guitar hero controllers and it works pretty well
> ers and it works pretty well UsbdSecPatch on github


That's very interesting. I'm working on another way to correct the fact that I do not have a working xbox system with these games. But I have a tool that will also allow me to convert a standard input into xinput values so I'm looking for a way to test a theory.


----------



## markthemuppet (Oct 7, 2022)

lafleche said:


> For someone in the Netherlands
> I am building two of these so I  have three pcb laying around
> Pm me


Hi, I live in the Netherlands too and I am very interested in this! Send you a PM


----------



## BrThomas (Oct 24, 2022)

Can anyone help me?! I did everything on the D.I.R.E template and the only problem i have is the screen, it doesnt display.(iam using a 1.8inch Arduino SPI Module ST7735S SKU:MAR1801)
Everything along that works, it detects as base for disney, skylanders and lego.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2022

I think that i put STM32 on the wrong side


----------



## Kfkboys (Oct 25, 2022)

BrThomas said:


> Can anyone help me?! I did everything on the D.I.R.E template and the only problem i have is the screen, it doesnt display.(iam using a 1.8inch Arduino SPI Module ST7735S SKU:MAR1801)
> Everything along that works, it detects as base for disney, skylanders and lego.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2022
> ...


yes it's definitely on in reverse, the outline on the silkscreen of the board should have shown you, but either way, it is reversed, desolder it and try again.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 25, 2022)

BrThomas said:


> Can anyone help me?! I did everything on the D.I.R.E template and the only problem i have is the screen, it doesnt display.(iam using a 1.8inch Arduino SPI Module ST7735S SKU:MAR1801)
> Everything along that works, it detects as base for disney, skylanders and lego.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2022
> ...


Good luck in desoldering the STM32. Be patient and do not force anything.


----------



## AmyNaga (Oct 26, 2022)

For people from europe. I can build this to you. I already made 3 of those. PM me so we can discuss the price materials/work/shipping


----------



## MysticMinion (Oct 30, 2022)

obiima said:


> Someone did just that. IIRC then he used a D1 mini to communicate via UART with the firmware. I think that the project was on his github or something.


Hey Obiima do you mind contacting me in dms? Cheers


----------



## Silverto (Nov 3, 2022)

is it possible to use the 6 slots of skylanders at the same time like placing multiple figures on the portal?


----------



## AmyNaga (Nov 6, 2022)

Silverto said:


> is it possible to use the 6 slots of skylanders at the same time like placing multiple figures on the portal?



Only 2 figures like in the portals... I think the most you can have active is 5.. lets say that you are playing trap team, you can have, 2 characters like  food fight and snap shot, a level figure like midnight museum, a magic item like anvil rain, and a Trap.. I think its the max.. But like in the portal you can not have more than 2 figures ( more than one for each player )


----------



## JDactal (Nov 7, 2022)

I have no idea how to even start going about building this, so I'd be willing to pay someone to do it for me. I'm on the east coast of the USA


----------



## BrThomas (Nov 7, 2022)

Sorry for the late respond, so i reverse the Board without desolder the pins, so what i did is, take out the board from the heardes and reverse just like legos


----------



## kokkie20 (Nov 24, 2022)

Ok maybe someone here got a solution cause i am out of ideas.
One time the pcb will load up correct, and most of the times it won't.
Then it says: Windows doesn't recognize this usb device.
And all i get is a white screen on the pcb
Flashed it all, and same for the bank.
It doesn't recognize the sd card? Its a 4gb but used the 128.raw file to make it lower...


----------



## Kfkboys (Nov 25, 2022)

kokkie20 said:


> Ok maybe someone here got a solution cause i am out of ideas.
> One time the pcb will load up correct, and most of the times it won't.
> Then it says: Windows doesn't recognize this usb device.
> And all i get is a white screen on the pcb
> ...


1. You should check all your solder joints. 
2. Make sure the sd card is pushed all the way into the slot
3. Try a different USB cable
4. Reflash it using the st-link again only connecting the st-link and your bluepill
5. Double check your bluepill is 256k not 64k


----------



## kokkie20 (Nov 26, 2022)

Kfkboys said:


> 1. You should check all your solder joints.
> 2. Make sure the sd card is pushed all the way into the slot
> 3. Try a different USB cable
> 4. Reflash it using the st-link again only connecting the st-link and your bluepill
> 5. Double check your bluepill is 256k not 64k


Thanks for reply. But i just got to wait for new parts sadly... I resoldered some parts and attached it with usb and suddenly a small part gave a smoke signal.. Kinda dead now the parts....
But still will reply:
1. I checked solder and all looked good.
2. I did till i heard a loud click, and couldnt push it further
3. Tried 4 cables, and only 1 did "work"
4. Tried that many times before to
5. The bat file said it was a 128 or 256k stm. So my guess it should be big enough to store the "firmware"?

Only got to wait now for new parts to arrive and going to try again...


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverto said:


> anyone tried to emulate unreleased imaginators?


There were unreleased imaginators?


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 2, 2022)

Silverto said:


> anyone tried to emulate unreleased imaginators?





DarkCrudus said:


> There were unreleased imaginators?


the only one unreleased figure i can think of on the top of my head is an easter variant of the deer sensei, Heartbreaker Buckshot

I don't think the reason was ever explained, but it's speculated that his red eyes may have creeped some kids out.
not sure if he's still in the games files though.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 3, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> the only one unreleased figure i can think of on the top of my head is an easter variant of the deer sensei, Heartbreaker Buckshot
> 
> I don't think the reason was ever explained, but it's speculated that his red eyes may have creeped some kids out.
> not sure if he's still in the games files though.



Oh that would have been cool. I have all of the skylanders and their in game variants except the OG chompy mage


----------



## Siggen (Dec 6, 2022)

So, this is a project I just have to try to see if I can make it. So sad the bins are so difficult to find, but I got some - Any idea how to convert .dump files back to .bin?
About the 3D case - on JLCPCB, the 3D-printing comes up with only natural white. No choice for color - am I doing something wrong? I guess white is better than nothing...


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 7, 2022)

Kfkboys said:


> We have been told Skylanders plays on the Nintendo Switch but does NOT use the Portal of Power.


not sure if this has been mentioned, (if it has, whoops.) but the switch version uses the amiibo stick on the left joycon, then saves it to the save game, so you dont have to constantly play with the left stick covered. Similar to how the skylanders 3DS games work

If you want to connect D.I.R.E to the switch, it might require some homebrew work, since i dont know if you can directly connect the device to the switch's USB ports.


----------



## Siggen (Dec 8, 2022)

Krypt0896 said:


> Ive built the prototype on the breadboard whilst i wait for the printed boards, (ive got spares if anyone needs any UK) but cant seem to get the button to go left to work. do you  have a better picture of the top button would you ? also if anyone is in need of all the files for the 3 games in BIN format let me know  (also includes the 5 imaginators variants orange chain,pink barbella etc that arnt on the standard sky zip files)


Oh my! I would be very happy to get all the bin files for the 3 games if you still have them. I already ordered all the parts for building this thing. Because I am a newbie on this site, I can not message you...


----------



## SMFKRS (Dec 10, 2022)

Is anyone making these to sell? I would be interested in buying one (since I don't have any experience building stuff like this)


----------



## markthemuppet (Dec 10, 2022)

This project is really cool and all games seem to work on PS3. The only thing is that the screen freezes with Disney infinity after a few minutes. I am able to select a game and characters for P1 and P2 and the game works. But when I would like to change my character the screen is blank and buttons are not responding anymore. So I have to unplug the device and then readd the game and characters again. 

Anybody else having that issue and maybe a solution?


----------



## Siggen (Dec 18, 2022)

SMFKRS said:


> Is anyone making these to sell? I would be interested in buying one (since I don't have any experience building stuff like this)


If I succeed making my own, I could consider make one for you too. I still waiting for the parts for starting my own project, so you would have to be very patience. When that said, I also still miss complete sets of the bin files, so this thing will be incomplete until I find them...


----------

